# BG 1 + 2 mit welchem Charakter?



## Zebra-Man (23. Dezember 2005)

Moin!

Ich würde gerne wissen mit welchem Charakter man am besten fährt, wenn man erst BG 1 durchspielt, den Char exportiert und dann BG 2 (inkl. aller Addons) durchspielt. Vielleicht besonders im Hinblick auf den 2. Teil von BG 2, den habe ich bisher nämlich noch nie gespielt   

P.S.: Ist die Konvertierung vom einem zum anderen Spiel simpel, oder macht das wenig Sinn?


----------



## Filzlaus (23. Dezember 2005)

Viel wichtiger als die Charakterwahl sind die Attribute. Mein Burder ist ganz gut mit einem Kämpfer/magier gefahren, aber der hatte auch Traumwerte (die Summe der Attribute lag über 100, mein bestes war 94). Außerdem solltest du in Teil 1 alle Leitfäden mitnehmen, da steigen alle Attribute nochmal um eins und eines sogar afaik um 2!

Dann hast du auch nen Vorteil bei der Konvertierung (und die ist einfach) weil dein Char dann erheblich besser ist als der, den du in BG 2 erschaffen könntest. Wenn du vorhast Teil 2 einmal böse und einmal gut zu spielen, dann mach am besten nen neutralen Char...


----------



## Zebra-Man (24. Dezember 2005)

Filzlaus am 23.12.2005 22:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Viel wichtiger als die Charakterwahl sind die Attribute. Mein Burder ist ganz gut mit einem Kämpfer/magier gefahren, aber der hatte auch Traumwerte (die Summe der Attribute lag über 100, mein bestes war 94). Außerdem solltest du in Teil 1 alle Leitfäden mitnehmen, da steigen alle Attribute nochmal um eins und eines sogar afaik um 2!
> 
> Dann hast du auch nen Vorteil bei der Konvertierung (und die ist einfach) weil dein Char dann erheblich besser ist als der, den du in BG 2 erschaffen könntest. Wenn du vorhast Teil 2 einmal böse und einmal gut zu spielen, dann mach am besten nen neutralen Char...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Die Attribute des Charakters bleiben also exakt gleich, wenn ich sie am Ende von BG 1 zum Anfang von BG 2 konvertiere?
Und was ist mit den Items? Sind die alle verloren?   

Mit dem Kämpfer/ Magier, meinst du Kämpfer UND Magier, also so ne Mix-Klasse oder Kämpfer ODER Magier?


----------



## Zebra-Man (24. Dezember 2005)

Hat sonst keiner mehr eine Idee?
Habe mir heute die Black Isle Compilation geholt und möchte nicht mit einer falschen Rasse / Klasse anfangen, um das Spiel noch schwerer zu machen! Danke


----------



## torstenb (24. Dezember 2005)

Zebra-Man am 23.12.2005 17:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> 
> Ich würde gerne wissen mit welchem Charakter man am besten fährt, wenn man erst BG 1 durchspielt, den Char exportiert und dann BG 2 (inkl. aller Addons) durchspielt. Vielleicht besonders im Hinblick auf den 2. Teil von BG 2, den habe ich bisher nämlich noch nie gespielt
> 
> P.S.: Ist die Konvertierung vom einem zum anderen Spiel simpel, oder macht das wenig Sinn?



Es kommt auch darauf an, mit was für einem Charakter Du zurecht kommst. Ich habe z.B. schon immer gerne als Magier gespielt. Man ist dann zu Beginn zwar relativ schwach, aber mit jedem Aufstieg wird man mächtiger. 

Am einfachsten (vor allem für Einsteiger) gelten in Rollenspielen immer die Krieger. Du kannst immer vorne mitmischen, kannst  alles mögliche tragen und musst dich nicht mit Spruchrollen usw. beschäftigen. Eine Abwandlung davon wäre der Paladin.

Aber da Du ja Teil 1 anscheinend schon gespielt hast, laber ich hier wahrscheinlich nur die 24545ste Wiederholung. 

Eigentlich kann man mit jedem Charakter BG2 spielen. Einfluss nimmt das nur auf 1 Quest. Es gibt für die jeweiligen Oberklassen (Krieger, Magier, Druide....) ein Quest bei dem man am Ende eine bestimmte Belohnung erhält. Da ich jetzt nicht zuviel erzählen möchte halte ich hier mal die Klappe.


----------



## Hyperhorn (24. Dezember 2005)

Klingt irgendwie so, als ob ohne Party spielen willst.   
Falls dem nicht so ist, solltest du halt schauen, welche Mitglieder du in deine Truppe aufnehmen willst!! Ich war z.B. meistens Barde oder Magier/Dieb, weil man damit die praktischen Diebesfertigkeiten hat und gleichzeitig noch nützliche Zauber. Damit hat man also einige Vorteile von zwei seperaten Party-Mitgliedern (Dieb + Magier), und kann theoretisch einen Wunsch-Charakter (z.B. zusätzlichen Kleriker usw.)mehr hinzunehmen. Mit diesen Barden- bzw. Magier/Dieb-Fähigkeiten könnte man IMO noch am ehesten ohne Party auskommen, vorausgesetzt man kann auf Kleriker-Fertigkeiten verzichten.
Denk einfach mal über deine Wunsch-Truppe nach. Es sollten halt alle Gebiete abgedeckt sein. Die begrenzte Menge an potenziellen Mitstreitern ist halt das eigentliche Problem, weil du die nicht beeinflussen kannst. Deshalb sollte man (wenn man eher auf die Spielbarkeit und nicht auf die Story achtet) schauen, welche Charaktere früh zur Party stoßen, langfristig bleiben und gute Werte haben.

Richtigen Bockmist kann man aber IMO nicht machen. Man müsste schon mit Absicht den Charakter "versauen", weil eigentlich jede Kombination Vor- und Nachteile hat.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde: Das Würfelglück spielt auch eine Rolle.

Viel Spaß beim Spielen!


----------



## Filzlaus (24. Dezember 2005)

Zebra-Man am 24.12.2005 09:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für deine Antwort! Die Attribute des Charakters bleiben also exakt gleich, wenn ich sie am Ende von BG 1 zum Anfang von BG 2 konvertiere?
> Und was ist mit den Items? Sind die alle verloren?
> 
> Mit dem Kämpfer/ Magier, meinst du Kämpfer UND Magier, also so ne Mix-Klasse oder Kämpfer ODER Magier?


 
Die Attribute bleiben gleich, Zauber, Gegenstände etc. gehen verloren, aber wenn du zum Beispiel eine hohe Intelligenz hast, kannst du mehr Zauber lernen! Daher sind die Attribute spielentscheidend!

Ich meinte eine Klassenkombi Kämpfer/Magier, aber das war nur ein Vorschlag, es kommt vor allem auf die Werte an. Mein Bruder hat ne dreiviertelstunde gewürfelt und echt glück gehabt, ich hab mal zwei tage lang immer wieder werte gewürfelt und mein bestes war halt summe:94...

Und natürlich sollten die Werte auch entsprechend verteilt sein, ein Kämpfer mit hoher Intelligenz oder ein Priester ohne Weisheit bringt nix


----------



## Zebra-Man (24. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten   
Hatte eben 95 Punkte und Stärke 18/93 und wollte es speichern, aber der Button bringt gor nix, jetzt isses fort     

Ab welchem Lvl sollte man denn vom Kämpfer auf den Magier umswitchen?

P.S.: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche braucbaren Mod's, welche den Spielablauf etwas "zeitgemäßer" erscheinen lassen (Grafik, Regelwerk, usw.)


----------



## Iceman (24. Dezember 2005)

Zebra-Man am 24.12.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Gibt es eigentlich irgendwelche braucbaren Mod's, welche den Spielablauf etwas "zeitgemäßer" erscheinen lassen (Grafik, Regelwerk, usw.)



Eine Regelwerkänderung für BG1 ist afaik nicht erhältlich. Was möglich ist ist BG1 auf der Engine von BG2 zu spielen, also mit erhöhter Auflösung. Lief bei mir aber nicht sauber, das Tagebuch wollte nicht und es gab einige Abstürze.


----------



## Filzlaus (24. Dezember 2005)

Zebra-Man am 24.12.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
> Hatte eben 95 Punkte und Stärke 18/93 und wollte es speichern, aber der Button bringt gor nix, jetzt isses fort
> 
> Ab welchem Lvl sollte man denn vom Kämpfer auf den Magier umswitchen?
> ...



Speichern bedeutet nur dass du während des Würfelns immer wieder mit laden das gespeicherte Ergebnis aufrufen kannst. Gehst du aus der Charakterentwicklung raus ist das Gespeicherte weg, sogar schon wenn du vom Würfeln weg bist.

Solltest am besten dafür nen Elf nehmen. Wenn du gleich zu Anfang Klassenkombination wählst, steigst du immer abwechselnd als Kämpfer/Magier auf...


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (25. Dezember 2005)

Zebra-Man am 24.12.2005 16:37 schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Hatte eben 95 Punkte und Stärke 18/93  (...)



Kann mir jemand kurz sagen, was eine Stärke 18/93 bedeutet? Soweit ich weis, sind die Werte davor geradzahlig, und als Höchstes kommt dann dieser seltsame Wert? Das habe ich noch nie verstanden.

Danke.


----------



## Bonez (25. Dezember 2005)

Beste Klasenkombi is imho Kämpfer/Dieb. Mit dem hinterhältigen Angriff zwiebelt der am Ende richtig ordentlich. Zumal es in BG2 keine guten Diebeschars gibt. Nalia und Imoen sind halt nur Stufe 3 DIebinnen oder so und danach Magierinnen :/ und Jan is einfach nur lästig...Yoshi is auch in Ordnung, aber...*andeut*


----------



## Zebra-Man (27. Dezember 2005)

Eine klitzekleine Frage hätte ich noch:

Ab welchem Lvl sollte man die Klassenkombination durchziehen? Bin jetzt lvl 5 Krieger. Oder soll man sich lieber erst im 2. Teil für 'ne zweite Klasse entscheiden? Denn das Charakterlvl behält man wohl kaum wenn man konvertiert, oder?


----------



## WurstKaeseMischBrot (28. Dezember 2005)

Wetterfrosch87 am 25.12.2005 11:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Zebra-Man am 24.12.2005 16:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In den Advanced Dungeons & Dragons 2nd Regeln kann man das Attribut Stärke nicht über 18 bekommen, deshalb gibt es danach noch einen 100%-Wert. Dabei gilt es umso höher umso besser. Also 18/00 bis 18/99. AFAIK ist dies aber nur bei der Charaktergenerierung so und man kann den Wert im Spiel auch auf über 19 bringen. Monster und NPC oder NP Rassen können durchaus auch eine Stärke von weit mehr als 18 haben. Da die Baldurs Gate ja auf den Regeln von AD&D 2nd Edition basiert nehm ich mal an das es da auch so ist, hab kA hab es schon ewig nimmer gespielt.

Gibt es eigentlich eine Möglichkeit das Spiel auf 1280x1024 zu spielen? Sonst siehts verzerrt aus auf meinem 19" TFT.


----------



## Wetterfrosch87 (28. Dezember 2005)

WurstKaeseMischBrot am 28.12.2005 14:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 25.12.2005 11:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt noch ein paar nicht offiziell unterstützte Auflösungen (im Startmenü -> Programme einzustellen).

Zum anderen habe ich die Erklärung von weiter oben noch nicht ganz verstanden. Ich kannte bisher nur den Schritt von 18 auf 18/93. Wie kommt man denn da zu Zwischenstufen? Und warum sagen die nicht einfach 19?


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (28. Dezember 2005)

Wetterfrosch87 am 28.12.2005 15:22 schrieb:
			
		

> WurstKaeseMischBrot am 28.12.2005 14:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Weils beim Würfeln die Zahl 19 nicht gibt.
es gibt halt nur höchstens die 18 vorne dran, und dann die weitere Einteilung von (wie gesagt) 18/00 bis 18/99
weil es eben keine 19 gibt...


----------



## Zebra-Man (28. Dezember 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 28.12.2005 15:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Wetterfrosch87 am 28.12.2005 15:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhmm... 18/00 bedeutet doch 18/100, oder? Also ginge es von 18/01 bis 18/00 wenn ich richtig informiert bin.


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (28. Dezember 2005)

> Öhmm... 18/00 bedeutet doch 18/100, oder? Also ginge es von 18/01 bis 18/00 wenn ich richtig informiert bin.



Soweit ich jetz weiß ist es so, das 18/00 nicht existiert, weil es nur 18 heisst ^^
also ist 18/00 gleich 18 und es geht dann mit 18/01 bis 18/99
weil 18/100 wäre ja schon wieder 19


----------



## Zebra-Man (28. Dezember 2005)

ZiegenPaeter am 28.12.2005 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> > Öhmm... 18/00 bedeutet doch 18/100, oder? Also ginge es von 18/01 bis 18/00 wenn ich richtig informiert bin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaube ich habe gewonnen!
Schau mal hier: http://www.yiya.de/games/baldur/
Wenn du jetzt unter "Daten" auf "zur Charakterwahl" gehst, dann findeste 'ne Tabelle, gleich oben ist die Stärke aufgeführt und 18/00 ist klar das beste


----------



## ZiegenPaeter (28. Dezember 2005)

Zebra-Man am 28.12.2005 16:02 schrieb:
			
		

> ZiegenPaeter am 28.12.2005 15:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



grml


----------



## Zebra-Man (29. Dezember 2005)

Zu hülf!

Bin mittlerweile Lvl 6! Wann soll ich zum Magier oder Dieb umschulen? Mit welchem Lvl, oder erst im 2. Teil? Wie sieht das dann eigentlich mit der konvertierung aus, bleibt die gemischte Klasse dann bestehen, weil man ja nicht mit einem so hohen Lvl anfängt...

Danke!


----------



## MasterHeld (30. Dezember 2005)

Also wann es am besten wäre zu wechseln kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, habe ich selber noch nie gemacht. Aber ich kann sagen dass es definitv mit in BG2 übernommen wird, brauchst also keine Angst haben dass dir war verloren geht. Imoen startet im zweiten teil auch als Magier/Dieb. 

Ich hätte dir aber zu einem Elfen und dann ner Mischklasse geraten, da steigst du in beiden Klassen gleichmäßig auf, das risiko was falsch zu machen ist also minimiert... is aber jetzt wohl zu spät


----------



## Zebra-Man (30. Dezember 2005)

MasterHeld am 30.12.2005 14:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Also wann es am besten wäre zu wechseln kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, habe ich selber noch nie gemacht. Aber ich kann sagen dass es definitv mit in BG2 übernommen wird, brauchst also keine Angst haben dass dir war verloren geht. Imoen startet im zweiten teil auch als Magier/Dieb.
> 
> Ich hätte dir aber zu einem Elfen und dann ner Mischklasse geraten, da steigst du in beiden Klassen gleichmäßig auf, das risiko was falsch zu machen ist also minimiert... is aber jetzt wohl zu spät


 
Nö, das lohnt wohl nicht mehr, bin ja schon im 5. Kapitel   

Aber das Problem ist halt, wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit lvl 7 oder 8 zum Magier bzw. Dieb wechsle, dann müsste BG2 ja mein Charakterlevel übernehmen, was bedeutet dass ich viiieeeelllll zu stark wäre, oder wie ist das geregelt?


----------



## MasterHeld (30. Dezember 2005)

Ehrm, ne, ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden.
Wenn du mit lvl 8 auf ne andere Klasse wechselst fängst du in dieser Klasse von vorne an. Das heißt du bist ein lvl 1 Magier, also eigtl sogar sehr schwach.
Es ist glaube ich sogar so dass du, bis du dann mit deiner neuen Klasse bis zu dem level aufgestiegen bist dass du vorher hattest, wirklich *nur* ein Magier bist,  erst wenn du dann die Stufe erreicht hast auf der du dich zum umlernen entschlossen hast bist du wirklich ein Kämpfer/Dieb oder Kämpfer/Magier oder was auch immer. 

Das steht auch da wenn man die Klasse wechseln will, dick mit ACHTUNG betitelt


----------



## Zebra-Man (30. Dezember 2005)

MasterHeld am 30.12.2005 17:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrm, ne, ich glaube da hast du was falsch verstanden.
> Wenn du mit lvl 8 auf ne andere Klasse wechselst fängst du in dieser Klasse von vorne an. Das heißt du bist ein lvl 1 Magier, also eigtl sogar sehr schwach.
> Es ist glaube ich sogar so dass du, bis du dann mit deiner neuen Klasse bis zu dem level aufgestiegen bist dass du vorher hattest, wirklich *nur* ein Magier bist,  erst wenn du dann die Stufe erreicht hast auf der du dich zum umlernen entschlossen hast bist du wirklich ein Kämpfer/Dieb oder Kämpfer/Magier oder was auch immer.
> 
> Das steht auch da wenn man die Klasse wechseln will, dick mit ACHTUNG betitelt



Jaja, das ist mir schon klar geworden, nur startet der stinknormale vorgefertigte Charakter ja u.U. mit einem völlig anderem Lvl als mein Superheld! Da ist halt die Frage ob BG so intelligent ist und sich die Daten "merkt", also dass ich mit Lvl X dann auch wieder die Fähigkeiten des Kriegers zur Verfügung habe!


----------

